# Redundancies



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

So my role is at risk (again); but with the ever decreasing numbers, the pool of resource I'm in will drop to 1 person.

But, we the current team support a business critical system. The company is opening itself to risk if whoever is left goes on holiday or is ill. This is not something I expect them to allow, and I imagine that they will cross-train somebody else who is left to reduce this risk.

Is this legal? i.e. to get rid of some people and then give somebody else in a different role the skills required for doing the redundant role.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A friend of mine was displaced from his position a month or so ago and the same week his position exactly as it was, was advertised. Seems anything goes at the moment.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

A lot depends if it's voluntary or forced, if they want to do it they will just depends how much they want to pay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

aren't a lot of places doing this already?

scaling back on staff only to offload the work to others who have to work longer and harder to get the job done?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Seen it done a few times and they try to be clever by laying off one or two, then making the others apply for their own jobs but under a different job title, and bring in the other duties done by the laid off people into their new role.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I can understand reducing and making the left over work harder - but not reducing and then getting somebody else in a different role to do the work.

And as far as I can tell there are no job changes, just a reduction in numbers in some pools. I'm thinking that if other people will be doing the work for my role as well, then our pool should be allowed to apply for their role too.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i'm employing if any of you can fabricate ?


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> i'm employing if any of you can fabricate ?


I would work for food :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > i'm employing if any of you can fabricate ?
> ...


no pleaseeeeeeeeeeee dont tempt me!!!!


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

I can do everything but the welding. 
How much ya paying?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> I can do everything but the welding.
> How much ya paying?


fabricate something does include welding muppet fluck give ya one pound one and one pence an hour


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

in all honesty we starting a new guy on £12 an hour


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> in all honesty we starting a new guy on £12 an hour


That should be my job. I can use epoxy resin on the welds.
It's me isn't it? You just don't like me, right, i see.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

deleted


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Bit harsh, but true i guess. Thanks.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> Bit harsh, but true i guess. Thanks.


no human rights court?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> i'm employing if any of you can fabricate ?


Me Me Me - - - -

Ooops -thought you said fornicate


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Nah, not my style .... quite happy to sit here and have it pointed out to me my short mortality. Hey, maybe sooner, ya just never know.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i made a comment on this thread last night to STTink that was unforgiveable & clearly upset & hurt him. so i need to appologize for my actions & hope that he & anyone else offended will forgive my sick joke of a comment. gazz


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

i know someone who got made redundant, not sure the real reasons, but the work still needed to be done, which was able to by someone with half his salary level. he tried to appeal and got no where


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> i made a comment on this thread last night to STTink that was unforgiveable & clearly upset & hurt him. so i need to appologize for my actions & hope that he & anyone else offended will forgive my sick joke of a comment. gazz


Only just read this properly... Jeez mate?! That was a low blow :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

manphibian said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > i made a comment on this thread last night to STTink that was unforgiveable & clearly upset & hurt him. so i need to appologize for my actions & hope that he & anyone else offended will forgive my sick joke of a comment. gazz
> ...


i know luke, wasnt meant that way but i am in the wrong


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Dash said:


> So my role is at risk (again); but with the ever decreasing numbers, the pool of resource I'm in will drop to 1 person.
> 
> But, we the current team support a business critical system. The company is opening itself to risk if whoever is left goes on holiday or is ill. This is not something I expect them to allow, and I imagine that they will cross-train somebody else who is left to reduce this risk.
> 
> Is this legal? i.e. to get rid of some people and then give somebody else in a different role the skills required for doing the redundant role.


I'm afraid it is legal, and I see it all the time. The company has decided that things are so bad, or the risk of your mission-critical system failing is so low, that they only need one person to cover the role and they can up skill someone else to cover it just in case.

What they have to do now is set some criteria on which the choice of who is made redundant is to be made. What you can say is, make the person you would be upskilling redundant, as I can do his/her job already. It's a role they are making redundant, not you. Ironically, they cannot take a cheaper option as saving money can't be a reason or criteria for redundancy. So, if you could do the job of the other person too, then play that card. One thing to bear in mind is that very often, in organisations that have been stripped to the bone, the people who are left wish they'd been the ones made redundant. Despite what you hear, there are jobs out there, and you're certainly the sort of person who will get another job quickly. Everyone I've ever known who has been made redundant as come out of it better off. It is stressful, it is worrying, but you will be fine.

I don't know if you are in a union, but for the £2/week or something it costs they have the best solicitors you can get, and they are highly motivated too. Making someone unemployed is a minefield these days so the best defence is to know your rights and take lots of notes. The probability of them making a hash of it is very high at which point they very occasionally decide to abandon the process for that individual, especially if they have union representation.

There is also a chance that you might become disillusioned and start to give up in your current role. Don't. It's important that you maintain your positivity and keep working as hard as you can. That way you will put yourself in the driving seat at the redundancy interviews and a positive person will get a job faster than one that looks and sounds like they've given up.


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > So my role is at risk (again); but with the ever decreasing numbers, the pool of resource I'm in will drop to 1 person.
> ...


Very good advice!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> A friend of mine was displaced from his position a month or so ago and the same week his position exactly as it was, was advertised. Seems anything goes at the moment.


That is not allowed, if a company makes someone redundant then the position is no longer needed, to readvertise the same position is illegal, if that was done to me I would be looking at a law suite against them


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gazzer said:


> STTink said:
> 
> 
> > I can do everything but the welding.
> ...


who is the muppet here ????!!!!!! a real fabricators job does not include welding !!! nor a welders fabricating,,,, and 12 qd ph,, you jokin pall , you may get someone who can do a bit of fab and or a bit of welding, maybe even a bit of both,,, but not a real tradesman,,,, matey i would not answere the phone let alone get out of bed for that money !!!!!!!!!!!! the old saying,, " pay peanuts,, get monkeys !! "


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

manphibian said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > i made a comment on this thread last night to STTink that was unforgiveable & clearly upset & hurt him. so i need to appologize for my actions & hope that he & anyone else offended will forgive my sick joke of a comment. gazz
> ...


Yeah me too, not the sort of thing I would have expected from you Gazzer mate, Ty has left the forum because of it too :-(

At least you apologised though, but I am not sure he will have seen it :?

Charlie


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Good post wja96. I've tried the we should be able to bump down or at least be in the pool of other people who will be cross-trained. The boss said this is fine, but when he did the new structure he didn't think we'd _really_ do the shitter work they do - and in all honestly we wouldn't.

The selection process looks like it'll be done by our line-managers. In this situation, a guy who has been doing the job for a month, has no idea of our actual abilities and has absolutely no understanding of the technical detail in the selection criteria. And whilst the consensus is I'd probably win in selection due to greater experience etc., I've spent the last month making said line-manager feel like an idiot. So... guess I'll be searching for a job!

There is work out there, just not as niche as I'd like.

The only thing I've got left to do is try and get them to offer the same package they offered a year ago to us, which is a lot better than the legal minimum that's on offer currently. Again, I doubt that anything will change, you can complain as much as you like, but at the end of the day, you're out of a job.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

roddy said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > STTink said:
> ...


want a job monkey :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsilverblue (Mar 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> want a job monkey :lol: :lol:


Gaz, that's just pure insult to the animals  monkeys are cute and don't whinge


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Can't you girls go fight outside?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

redsilverblue said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > want a job monkey :lol: :lol:
> ...


and will work for an arse hole for next to nothing !!!


----------

